# Dead Guy Tries to Kill Trump?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deceased FBI Agent Found At Trump Tower With Silenced Pistol - Get Off The BSGet Off The BS

An Establishment killer caught in Trump's place with a suppressed hundgun?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm?" for $200 Alex.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> "Things that make you go hmmmmmmmm?" for $200 Alex.


"Who is sent if the Establishment doesn't like you?" for $100?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like satire to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Now, that raises an eyebrow. No stamped serial number. interesting........


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remnant from Fast and Furious,,,,,,,maybe?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Also reported in the NY Daily News:

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...r-secret-service-calls-cops-article-1.2736425


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This was this an elaborate warning? After all having a hit man that all say is dead including Uncle Sam would be a huge asset one would not want to waste and this appears to be clumsy. Now tell me again how Trump is such a terrible choice when all the politically connected and elites are willing to go this far to stop him? They think they are about to loose the gravy train provided from our labor(taxes, regulation). They obviously do not care one hoot for regular people so benevolence for the common man is not an option. Think about this prior to casting your vote.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks to me that Trump's people are ready for anything .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Beware of "Arkancide"


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I knew this was going to happen. Somebodie's gonna try and take him down. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If the Clintons wanted him dead he would be dead. They have experience in these madders.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Someone really should check the ballistics of that gun with all the bodies that have stacked up around the Clintons.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Seriously though, is there a reputable source for the story? When the article states that 'a source within the nypd reports ' one has to wonder. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------

